# Stagecraft Institute of Las Vegas



## gregeye (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello all,

This summer I posted a thread on here asking if anyone knows of any courses of classes I could take to gain knowledge of newer technology rather than going to graduate school. Personally, I think grad school is a waste of time. I think you should get a college degree, and go straight out and start working getting experience. Someone mentioned SILV and I did some research. After some thinking, I decided to go for it. What started off as a 1 week class / trip, turned into a 5 week. below is a breakdown of what happened.

Week 1: Lighting Technology 

In week 1 me along with 29 others (largest class ever had) joined together every day from 8am-5pm in Solotech (let us use their space) for 6 days of intense lectures, hands on experience, and stories from several professionals who came in and lender us their time for free. We went over basic electricity, LED'S, moving lights, and more. This week we were taken to see Cirque Du Soleil's Love for free and had a talk back after for our group.

Week 2: Pre-visualization 

In week 2 we were given a computer lab in the nearby PBS studio where we spent 5 days learning how to use vector works spotlight alongside ESPvision. Again, taught by a professional. This week we were taken to see Legend in Concert for free and got a backstage tour.

Week 3 & 4: Movers and Digital Media 

In this week we were back in Solotech where we hung, circuited, and programmed a show of over 100 plus movers, LED's, DL3's, and video walls. We had a total of 9 consoles: 3 ETC EOS Ti, 3 Whole Hog 3 Full Boar, and 3 Grand MA 2. For the first week, your group of 3 sat at each console for about 15 hours while rotating drivers. We learned how to program, which later came in handy as we programmed a lighting show of about 2 minutes. For the second week, we learned how to busk (BS it) and how to set up a desk for doing so. Then We shad strike! Again these 2 weeks were full of amazing professionals in the field. During week 3 we went to see Cirque Du Soleil's Zarkana for free and had a backstage tour and watch reset. For week 4 we were taken to see Cirque Du Soleil's Mystere for free. Did I mention all the equipment was donated for us to use!

Job Fair:

After week 3 and 4 we had a job fair where tons of professional companies : Cirque, Carnival, Solotech, Disney, Alabama Shakes, Pyrotecno, ETC, just to name a few... came in. Each person had a stack of resumes and went to each table for 15 minutes or less and had a personal interview. Jobs were given out, contacts were shared, and peoples futures were filled with amazing opportunities. 

Week 5: Internship

This week was a complete mystery until I said I'll stay. I ended up interning at Las Vegas 4WAll for 5 days where I got hands on experience with new toys, technology, and more. This week I myself went to see several shows.


Other details:

Housing: Housing was again lowered by the wonderful Jane. Most of us students stayed at Extended Stay America which was nice but again, not high quality. All you need is a bed, bathroom and kitchen which you got.

Transportation: Transportation was provided by SILV. The staff members, some students, and Jane would take students to classes, shows, and airports.

Food: Food was provided once per day. A sandwich, chips, and water. Each week we would gather tighter at a park for a BBQ and chat with professional guests.


If you are looking to get more education with newer technology please consider this place. Don't be scared when you see the prices of these classes. I stayed for 5 weeks but only paid for 2 classes. The director Jane Childs is a saint and does everything she can to help you and your future. It is worth the money because of all the people you meet, the experiences you have, and the things you learn.


It's all about the experience!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 25, 2014)

Good to hear that experiences like that are available. What would you say was the average knowledge level of the class on day 1, and what if any work did they do on troubleshooting fixtures?


----------



## gregeye (Aug 26, 2014)

porkchop said:


> Good to hear that experiences like that are available. What would you say was the average knowledge level of the class on day 1, and what if any work did they do on troubleshooting fixtures?




Well to start...we had students in the program that came in knowing very little. Costume designers, set designers, and lighting people. All with very different knowledge. No matter what you knew....you learned new stuff, and reinforced old knowledge as well. Week 1 and 3/4 were more aimed for trouble shooting so to say. Teachers would talk and show us typical problems of fixtures, where to go / look first when there is a problem. But for the most part if there was a problem with something, they would show us how they go about it.


----------



## wjldesigns (Aug 26, 2014)

Great info! I was looking into this place about a year ago…did you go for the whole program. I only ask because the rates are for whole program, two weeks, and one week. Also how did you manage to only pay for 2 classes and stayed 5 weeks?


----------



## gregeye (Aug 27, 2014)

wjldesigns said:


> Great info! I was looking into this place about a year ago…did you go for the whole program. I only ask because the rates are for whole program, two weeks, and one week. Also how did you manage to only pay for 2 classes and stayed 5 weeks?




I came in during week 5 of the program and stayed for 5 weeks (3 classes...1 weekend class....and a internship off site). I only paid for 2 classes. Everyone is different to be honest. Some students came for free on a scholarship, others paid for the whole thing. Some stayed the whole 8 weeks, some only 1.


----------

